# Barbarian line monster full functional gym?



## Shaneyboy

http://www.thegymrevolution.co.uk/index.php/brands/barbarian-line/barbarian-line-monster-full-functional-multigym.html

i would really like to get one of these for my home gym and they look pretty well built.

they are almost exact copies of the Australian 360pt and Monster G6 gyms

biggest problem is the price -£3300. They must be kidding

i would stretch to £1500 for a bit of kit like this.

does any one know of something similar that can be had in the UK?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

£3300 doesnt seem that bad tbh


----------



## gymfreak2010

Snorbitz1uk said:


> £3300 doesnt seem that bad tbh


 I't does if your claiming job seekers allowance


----------



## Quackerz

Too much s**t on it. Just buy a normal power rack with a dip station attachment and pull up bar. A decent barbell for £300, £300 worth of plates, an adjustable bench and a few dumbbells. Sorted. Half the price.

Buy a few bands and chains also and a dip belt.


----------



## UlsterRugby

gymfreak2010 said:


> I't does if your claiming job seekers allowance


 Get a job and work for the things you want then?


----------



## Quackerz

https://www.gymratz.co.uk/challenger-heavy-duty-power-cage

This is really good for the price.


----------



## gymfreak2010

UlsterRugby said:


> Get a job and work for the things you want then?


 Are you referring to me specifically or just labeling me because of the mere mention of benefits ? 

luckily for me i'm in full time work, but for some one on benefits £3300 would be a huge sum of money for them, agreed ?


----------



## UlsterRugby

gymfreak2010 said:


> Are you referring to me specifically or just labeling me because of the mere mention of benefits ?
> 
> luckily for me i'm in full time work, but for some one on benefits £3300 would be a huge sum of money for them, agreed ?


 i couldn't say if it would be a huge some for one person in particular as i don't know their out goings, savings or how long they will be out of employment for.

For thsomone living week to week on benefits i cant see someone thinking about spending 3.5k on a home gym set up


----------



## Shaneyboy

I already have a decent power rack with dip bars, Olympic bar and weights, power tec lever gym and ironmaster 120 Dumbbells.

i like the easy change weight stack and decent smith machine.

kind of funny that whenever any one asks about home gym equipment the hackneyed response is power rack and bar.

i have yet to visit a gym that has just a power rack and an Olympic bar.


----------



## Quackerz

Shaneyboy said:


> I already have a decent power rack with dip bars, Olympic bar and weights, power tec lever gym and ironmaster 120 Dumbbells.
> 
> i like the easy change weight stack and decent smith machine.
> 
> kind of funny that whenever any one asks about home gym equipment the hackneyed response is power rack and bar.
> 
> i have yet to visit a gym that has just a power rack and an Olympic bar.


 Because realistically it is all you need. All my gym is is power racks, bars, weights, dumbbells a dip station and pull up bars, also strongman equipment (prowler, farmers walk handles, stones etc.). There is also a 45 degree leg press machine and a lat pull-down but no one ever uses them.......... oh, and a cable crossover that only the kids use from time to time.

Machines and rope pullys are there because they appeal to the masses in commercial gyms due to the fact it is simple and easy equipment to use, there is no real effort involved. Free weights are much more effective IMO. The game might change when your a 100kg lean BB and need the extra equipment. In which case all the equipment you need would not fit in your house regardless.

Edit: Also have a glute ham raise, chains and bands.........


----------



## Shaneyboy

I do agree with you that the basics are all you need, but it is a bit like when people state that all you need are squats for legs.

some people have difficulty squatting and might need a leg press or even smith machine.

it is also boring doing the same exercises week in week out and a bit of cable work might spice things up.

no right or wrong answer but I would still like to get one of the do- it-all gyms for cheaper than £3.5k if any one knows where


----------



## Quackerz

Shaneyboy said:


> I do agree with you that the basics are all you need, but it is a bit like when people state that all you need are squats for legs.
> 
> some people have difficulty squatting and might need a leg press or even smith machine.
> 
> it is also boring doing the same exercises week in week out and a bit of cable work might spice things up.
> 
> no right or wrong answer but I would still like to get one of the do- it-all gyms for cheaper than £3.5k if any one knows where


 If you really need to 'spice things up' then just buy a 45 degree plate loaded leg press. You can get one for £500-£700. Buy some bands and you can use these for push downs and rear delt work, flies etc. they work just as good, and also place more peak contraction on the muscle when used.

Just saved you £2000. Thank me later.


----------



## Shaneyboy

I already have a 45 degree leg press and bands and use them. Just fancy one of them monster gyms is all.


----------



## Quackerz

Shaneyboy said:


> I already have a 45 degree leg press and bands and use them. Just fancy one of them monster gyms is all.


 If you have the cash I guess why not then?

Or just buy a cable crossover for even less......... LOL


----------



## Shaneyboy

Yeah thanks for the advice


----------



## Diegouru

:beer: It feels like something is heating up...


----------



## JohhnyC

When you add up gym membership prices over the years. 3000 probably not bad. £50per month x 12 x 10 years = 6k

I much prefer to get out of the house though


----------

